# Bolnuevo



## iampatman (Jan 18, 2019)

If you’re coming this way................

! Murcia Today - Anger At Motorhome Campers In Bolnuevo

Pat


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks for posting this , Bolnuevo is a nice enough spot but clearly its being abused and there are other places so we will give it a miss .


----------



## iampatman (Jan 18, 2019)

Between September and December there are usually half a dozen vans parked up, some weekends there  may be  a dozen. But from early January it’s packed. It’s a big car park so a dozen vans don’t have a big impact but 40 or 50 motorhomes parked up and the folk around here think they’re taking the pi$$. They also wonder where they’re dumping it. The article said that folk were dumping it in the public toilets but those toilets are locked during the winter. 
It is a cracking location with some great walks or bike rides round about and a few nice bars/restaurants which aren’t expensive. Best bet is to come down during the day, park at the front of the car park nearest the sea and then drive ten minutes back to Puerto de Mazarron where there are loads of car parks or quiet streets to overnight in.

Pat


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hands up it's my fault, I'm here with my W clearly displayed.  The toilets are not locked and are cleaned regularly, it is a great place but I'm only staying one night. We had Carlos Sainz doing doughnuts yesterday.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 19, 2019)

*So*



Bigusdickus said:


> Hands up it's my fault, I'm here with my W clearly displayed.  The toilets are not locked and are cleaned regularly, it is a great place but I'm only staying one night. We had Carlos Sainz doing doughnuts yesterday.



He can cook as well ?


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jan 19, 2019)

Bigusdickus said:


> Hands up it's my fault, I'm here with my W clearly displayed.  The toilets are not locked and are cleaned regularly, it is a great place but I'm only staying one night. We had Carlos Sainz doing doughnuts yesterday.



We were there last night left about 9am


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jan 19, 2019)

helen262 said:


> We were there last night left about 9am View attachment 69351



Oh no....why didn't you knock, we would have liked a chat.....?


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jan 19, 2019)

Bigusdickus said:


> Oh no....why didn't you knock, we would have liked a chat.....?



I didn’t see you you must have been hiding in amongst all the Germans


----------

